# Aktuelle Problematik FOX RP3-Dämpfer



## Morrison (14. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, dass das Thema der Bike- und MB-Tests hier sehr kontrovers diskutiert wird und bin der Meinung, dass jede Meinung durchaus ihre Berechtigung hat.

In Hinblick auf den Fox-Dämpfer RP3 scheint es aber objektiv gesehen Probleme zu geben. Ich denke, dass das schlechte Abschneiden in den verschiedenen Tests kein Zufall ist. Da hat Canyon selbstverständlich keinerlei Schuld auf sich zu nehmen. Aber eine Lösung sollte schon her. Schließlich werden die Dinger ja auch beim Bestseller XC9 verbaut.

Daher an dieser Stelle mal die Bitte um eine Stellungnahme seitens Canyon.

Ich selbst habe mir ein RC8 bestellt und möchte sicherstellen, dass ich mit einem ohnehin schon relativ sensiblen Bauteil nicht direkt einen vorprogrammierten Totalausfall erlebe. Gibt es hier schon neue Erkenntnisse bzw. wurden bereits Konsequenzen gezogen???

Für eine kurze Info wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß - Morrison


----------



## stet hellas (14. März 2005)

Hallo Morrison,

hier wurde schon ein wenig über das Thema diskutiert - auch kommentiert von staabi.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=156382

Gruesse,

Stet

(der ueber die Streuung der Fertigungsqualitaet bei den Amis auch ein wenig irritiert ist    - hab mir Manitou-Komponenten bestellt und die scheinen da ja aehnliche Probleme wie Fox zu haben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morrison (14. März 2005)

Hallo stet hellas,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Den Bericht hatte ich auch schon gelesen. Allerdings fehlt mir hier ein wenig der Lösungsweg.

Die Frage ist eben, ob bei den Gesprächen schon ein Ergebis herungekommen ist. Bald geht planmäßig die Auslieferung der ersten Fullies los. Da sollte Canyon schon ein wenig Gas geben, damit wir keine Probleme mit unseren Bikes bekommen.

Gruß - Morrison


----------



## xysiu33 (14. März 2005)

Jou @Morrison - ich begrüsse auch deine Bitte um Stellungnahme seitens Canyon um hier unsere berechtigten Sorgen ein wenig aus der Welt zu schaffen und etwas Licht ins Dunkle zu bringen.

Frage mich aber gleichzeitig, was Canyon hier machen kann. Zuerst wäre unsererseits zu erfahren, ob Canyon die Dämpferlieferung bereits enthalten hat oder ob sie noch auf dem Weg zu Canyon ist. Egal was für Fall es auch gerade ist, das einzige was übrig bleibt wäre eine stichprobeartige Kontrolle und zwar Dämpfer einbauen Fahren ( aber wie lange ) und prüfen. Bloß was bringt das ? 

Ich hoffe das wir nicht viel Ärger mit den Fox-Teilen haben, nur: die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt - wie wir wissen. Sonst haben wir jede Menge Ärger mit den Bikes und Canyon flippt gleich nach uns aus wenn die Bikes oder einzelne Parts zwecks Reklamation zurückkommen. 

Es kann ein heisser Sommer werden - nicht nur wegen des Wetters.....  

Wir brauchen eine "Beruhigungspille", Canyon !!!      

Bitte um Statement, Staabi.........danke im Voraus

Gruß aus dem Ruhrpott

P.S.  Hoffe auch, daß zumindest die Fully-Rahmen auf dem Weg aus Taiwan nach Deutschland sind, bevor China in Taiwan einmaschiert   
Sonst kann es unter Umständen für die 2006-Rahmen schon eng werden......


----------



## sharpe (14. März 2005)

ist zwar off Topic, aber ich kann Eure Sorgen sehr gut verstehen

bin jetzt doch ganz froh von RP3 (ES6) auf Swinger (XC5) umgestiegen zu sein

beobachte das Thema aber trotzdem, da ich es keinem wünschen würde, wenn Fox Probleme in der Serienfertigung für dieses Jahr haben sollte

toi toi toi


----------



## Toni172 (14. März 2005)

@all
also ich denke das Canyon da erstmal nicht soviel machen kann. Selbst wenn Fox gegenüber Canyon ein Produktionsfehler zugibt, der sagen wir mal 25% der Dämpfer betrifft, glaube ich kaum das da vorher Vorsorgehalber was ausgetauscht wird. Die Dämpfer werden auch sicherlich nicht direkt bei Canyon repariert. Canyon wird diese bestimmt einsenden.
Naja also ich würde an Eurer Stelle nicht alles so schwarz sehen. Jeder Federelemente Hersteller hat so seine Probleme, wobei ich glaube das diese sich im 0,5 Stelligen % Bereich befinden. 
Mein Cube AMS Pro 2004 hat auch ein Lagerproblem (siehe Cube Forum) , welches aber zum Glück bei mir noch nicht aufgetreten ist. Cube arbeitet an dem Fall. Dafür hatte ich bis jetzt an jedem Federelement meiner bisherigen Bikes einen defekt. 

1. RS Judy - plötzlich nur noch halber Federwg.  4 Wochen Rep-Zeit.
2. Manitou Skareb - bekanntes Klacker Geräusch.  10 Tage Rep-Zeit.
3. Manitou QRL 2004er Dämpfer - Ölverlust.    Nach 12 Wochen austausch zum 2005er Modell.
4. Marzocchi Marathon SL - Luftverlust.   3 Wochen Rep-Zeit.

So und nun habe ich mir ein Canyon Rennrad bestellt da sind wenigstens keine Federelemente drann.    

Also, don´t worry. Freut Euch auf Eure bestellten Bikes und alles wird gut.     

Grüße Toni


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. März 2005)

Hm, ja, wg. des RP3s mach ich mir auch schon Sorgen...

Falls ich Pech haben sollte und ein schlechtes Modell erwischen würde, würde ich mir wohl einen billigen Stahlfederdämpfer als vorübergehenden Ersatz zulegen...
4 Wochen ohne Enduro würde ich wohl nicht aushalten, wenn ich bis dahin ohnehin bereits sooo lange warten musste...


----------



## kh-cap (15. März 2005)

aha. und wenn du einen dt oder einen manitou dämpfer bekommst der schlecht ist?
fox ist dieses jahr an sehr vielen bikes als erstausrüster vertreten. gerade hier im canyonforum wurde die ganze zeit vehement danach geschrieen.
es ist aber doch naiv zu glauben, dass die ausfallquote weiterhin gegen null tendiert. wird viel ausgeliefert, gibt es auch mehr ausfälle und mehr die bei test`s negativ auffallen und es werden sich hier mehr leute mit defekten teilen melden. das ist nicht schön, aber nicht zu ändern.
und was soll canyon machen? die dämpfer stornieren und ein anderes modell verbauen? wann wollt ihr eure räder haben? ende 2005?
bis jetzt waren es einzelfälle, also abwarten, was anderes kann eh nicht getan werden.
kh-cap


----------



## ChrHurek (15. März 2005)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> bis jetzt waren es einzelfälle, also abwarten, was anderes kann eh nicht getan werden.
> kh-cap


Genau.


----------



## Compagnon (15. März 2005)

Vielleicht ergeht es ja Fox *Dämpfern* so wie zuvor anderen Herstellern: als Luft in Mode kam war Cane Creek das Beste vom Besten, von heute auf morgen vom Dämpfermarkt verschwunden. Rock Shox wurde verehrt für Top Funktion bei Top Gewicht. Will kein Mensch mehr haben. Und wie heißt eigentlich noch mal diese schweizer Firma, bekannt für absolute Präzisionsdämpfer. Ah, das war doch DT, gibt's die eigentlich noch? (das Stevens F10 wurde in der Bike mit DT Dämpfer getestet, laut Bericht Kinematik weniger gut. In der MTB 2x mit dem günstigeren X-Fusion getestet, Kinematik absolut top). Bei Manitou hört man ständig was von "Serienstreuung". Jetzt ist ja vielleicht Fox an der Reihe...


----------



## kh-cap (15. März 2005)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ergeht es ja Fox *Dämpfern* so wie zuvor anderen Herstellern: als Luft in Mode kam war Cane Creek das Beste vom Besten, von heute auf morgen vom Dämpfermarkt verschwunden. Rock Shox wurde verehrt für Top Funktion bei Top Gewicht. Will kein Mensch mehr haben. Und wie heißt eigentlich noch mal diese schweizer Firma, bekannt für absolute Präzisionsdämpfer. Ah, das war doch DT, gibt's die eigentlich noch? (das Stevens F10 wurde in der Bike mit DT Dämpfer getestet, laut Bericht *Kinematik* weniger gut. In der MTB 2x mit dem günstigeren X-Fusion getestet, Kinematik absolut top). Bei Manitou hört man ständig was von "Serienstreuung". Jetzt ist ja vielleicht Fox an der Reihe...



so entstehen gerüchte: 
was hat die kinematik mit der leistung eines dämpfers zu tun? je nach konstruktion ist ein dämpfer mit oder ohne antiwipp sinnvoll. wird jedoch vom hersteller/bestücker für ein rad ein nicht passender dämpfer gewählt, ist dieser doch nicht schlecht.

wobei ich dir beim rest recht gebe. ich sehe das nach wie vor so. fox hat total überzogene preise und ist kult/begehrt. die fehlerquote ist gering was vermutlich auch an den toleranzwerten und dem ausschuß liegt.
müssen sie nun die kapazitäten hochjagen, da sie jeder haben möchte, schleichen sich auch zwangsläufig fehler ein. was dann passiert?  siehe die aufregung hier.

kh-cap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutz-2000 (15. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,
Generell gehören die Luft-Dämpfer von Fox  zu der unproblematischen und qualitätsvollen Sorte von Luft-Dämpfern welche eine sehr niedrige Ausfallquote besitzen.
Manitou -Luftdämpfer sind ebenfalls sehr zuverlässig.
Bei DT gab es hin und wieder Beschichtungs-schwächen bei den Kolbenstangen , welche aber durch den schnellen Service und der hervorragenden Ersatzteil-Logistic von  DT unproblematisch behoben werden konnte. Mittlerweile sind die Kolbenstangen ohne Beanstandung bzgl. der Dauerhaltbarkeit.
Im Rückblick waren die Rock-Shox SID-Dämpfer der zweiten Generation, die jenigen Dämpfer mit einer überproportional großen Fehlerquote. Der allererste Ur-SiD war sehr zuverlässig dauerhaltbar und begeisterte durch die damals neue und richtungsweisende Zweikammertechnologie (Positiv/Negativ-Luftkammer)Im zweiten Modelljahr der SID-Ära hatten so gut wie alle Nachfolgemodelle dieser Baureihe jedoch große qualitäts-Probleme. Aus dieser Ur-Zeit stammen zu größten Teil die Ängste und Vorbehalte gegenüber Luftdämpfern, da der SID-Dämpfer in hohen Stückzahlen bei vielen Firmen verbaut wurde. Großartige Alternativen in bezug auf Negativ-Kammer-Luftdämpfern gab es zu dieser Zeit noch nicht.

Doch zurück zur aktuellen Situation:

Die  bemängelte zu starke Zugstufendämpfung beim RP3 kann ich bei den Modellen Nerve ES (190mm Dämpfer) und Nerve RC (165mm-Dämpfer) nicht bestätigen, da in beiden Fällen ein deutlich höheres Übersetzungsverhältnis im Gegensatz zu  dem Nerve XC (190mm Dämpfer)  realisiert ist.
Ich fahre beide Modelle seit mehreren Monaten. Das Nerve RC ist sogar seit  Frühjahr 2004 mit einem der ersten Fox RP3 ohne Probleme in Betrieb.
Erfahrungsgemäß ist die Zugstufendämpfung stark von den Außentemperaturen abhängig. Ich vermute das die Magazin-Tests bei deutlich unter 10°C gemacht wurden. Bei frühlingshaften 15° oder gar im Sommer treten keine Überdämpfungprobleme mehr auf.
Falls der Dämpfer jedoch vorwiegend im Winter/Herbst gefahren wird kann man eine Öl-Befüllung des Dämpfers mit einer angepassten viskosität in Betracht ziehen. Praktischerweise würde ich diese Maßnahme  im Herbst planen, wenn sowieso ein Dämpferservice nach der Sommersaison angeraten ist.
Grüße,
Lutz Scheffer


----------



## Compagnon (15. März 2005)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> so entstehen gerüchte


Ich hab nur die Tests wiedergegeben. Sicher ist das von Test zu Test anders. Ich glaube aber schon, daß auch der Dämpfer Einfluß auf das Wippen hat. Bei mir merke ichs, d.h. mit einem Dämpfer komfortabler und weniger wippen, was eigentlich widersprüchlich ist. Aber vielleicht liegts nur am setup. Eine Sorge bleibt aber bei (allen) Dämpfern, was ja schon mehrmals geäußert wurde: wie merkt man, das was mit dem Teil nicht in Ordnung ist, wenn man es nicht anders kennt


----------



## Hubertus (17. März 2005)

Lieber Herr Scheffer,

ich finde, Canyon macht es sich etwas zu einfach mit der Erklärung, die Überdämpfung der Fox-Dämpfer sei auf die niedrigen Außentemperaturen zurückzuführen. Das mag technisch korrekt sein, ist allerdings sicherlich kein Trost für diejenigen, die nun feststellen müssen, dass sie mit einem Rad der XC-Serie ein Produkt erworben haben, dass nur im Sommerhalbjahr korrekt funktioniert - vor allem wenn man berücksichtigt, dass etliche andere Dämpfer diese Problematik nicht aufweisen. 

Canyon sollte sich schon weiter darum bemühen, aus den XC-Modellen mit Foxdämpfer ein Ganzjahres-Bike zu machen. 

Mit verwunderten Grüßen

Hubertus


----------



## xysiu33 (17. März 2005)

> Zitat von Lutz2000
> Falls der Dämpfer jedoch vorwiegend im Winter/Herbst gefahren wird kann man eine Öl-Befüllung des Dämpfers mit einer angepassten viskosität in Betracht ziehen. Praktischerweise würde ich diese Maßnahme im Herbst planen, wenn sowieso ein Dämpferservice nach der Sommersaison angeraten ist.



Aha, also damit ist das Problem bei Canyon jetzt erledigt, oder was ?   

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch !

Ich habe irgendwie den Hinweis im Katalog oder auf HP verpasst, daß es sich bei den Fullys um Frühjahr/Sommer MTB handelt !

Schön auch, daß ich viel über die Rock Schrott SID Dämpfer viel erfahren habe. Zwar begrüsse ich jede Stellungnahme von Canyon hier im Forum, vermisse jedoch immernoch ein Statemant, z.  B. von Staabi, wo gezielt die Schwierikeiten - oder besser gesagt eine vermeintliche Lösung, angesprochen wird. Es kommt mir vor, als würde Canyon das "Problem" ( ich weiss - vielleicht ist es *noch* kein Problem, es kann aber eins werden ) irgenwie herunterspielen wollen und ja gar nicht großartig hier ansprechen wollen. OK - will nicht übertreiben: schließlich kann es sein, daß die Dämpfer noch nicht da sind usw. usf. Trotzdem würden wir uns alle sehr freuen, etwas darüber zu erfahren. Ich kann es mir nur schwer vorstellen, daß Canyon die Schwierigkeiten/Probleme aussitzen will, was gar nicht geht: aktiv muss man sein, gegenüber der Kundschaft, der eigenen Werkstatt und schließlich wegen des eigenen Image. Ich kann narütlich nicht wissen, was für Maßnahmen Canyon bereits getroffen hat aber da sich niemand sachlich hier im Forum dazu äußert, ist es für mich schon ein wenig zu bunt.......

Sorry Canyon, sorry Jungs, daß ihr hier schon wieder die Worte eines Panikmachers lesen mußt. Trotzdem darf ich doch berechtigte Gründe haben,  mir hier entsprechende Gedanken ( noch keine Sorgen ) zu machen. Und es geht nicht nur mir so, wenn ich die Beiträge hier so lese. 

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt - heißt es im Volksmund. Dann hoffen wir mal, daß die Serie der Fox-Dämpfer für alle 2005-Canyon-Fully-Fahrer fehlerfrei ist.   

Gruß an alle "besorgten"


----------



## Compagnon (17. März 2005)

Interessant wäre dann aber mal zu erfahren, wie denn so eine Lösung aussehen könnte. Wie wärs wenn Cannyon zu allen Fox Dämfern noch ein Swinger dazupackt, sagen wir mal für 19,- Euro Aufpreis. Oder ein Gutschein für einen Dämpfer-Ölwechsel 2x im Jahr, ein Bikeleben lang.
Hier im Forum haben alle geschrien nach Fox. Sollte *tatsächlich/vielleicht/evtuell/im schlimmsten Fall * mit dem einem oder anderem Dämpfer was nicht OK sein ist das doch nicht Canyons Problem. Der Dämpfer ist bei Bikes verbaut, die 5000 Euro kosten. Wenn man das Beste einkauft hat man sich nichts vorzuwerfen, wenn es nicht an einem selbst liegt. Erschreckend finde ich da schon eher die Liste von Toni172.
Aus dem Statement von Lutz könnte man als Laie allerdings rauslesen, daß der Fox 190er für Federwege um die 100mm ungeeignet ist. Ich bin aber 100%ig davon überzeugt, daß die Bikes ausgiebig von Canyon getestet wurden und es dort keine Probleme gab. Also erst mal abwarten, das wird schon


----------



## wime (17. März 2005)

Lutz-2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> Die  bemängelte zu starke Zugstufendämpfung beim RP3 kann ich bei den Modellen Nerve ES (190mm Dämpfer) und Nerve RC (165mm-Dämpfer) nicht bestätigen, da in beiden Fällen ein deutlich höheres Übersetzungsverhältnis im Gegensatz zu  dem Nerve XC (190mm Dämpfer)  realisiert ist.



Hi Lutz
Wie soll ich dass verstehen   
Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, ist bei meinem bestellten XC8 die Zugstufendämpfung zu stark. Was unternimmt Canyon dagegen?????????
Sind wir (alle die ein XC mit FOX Dämpfer bestellt haben) jetzt die "dummen"?


Willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (17. März 2005)

Leute, ihr sagt es doch selber ein und noch ein Mal. Das Problem existiert noch gar nicht an eure Bikes  (die ihr selber noch nicht unter dem Arsch gehabt habt). Hier wird Panik gemacht und das beste ist, ihr selber bestätigt das .

Canyon hat die Bikes gebaut und für gute Funktion gesorgt. Ein bisschen Vertrauen würde angepasster. Eigentlich müsste man Fox Druck machen. Doch hat Fox ein Support-Forum? Nein. Hat einer der Besorgten wegen den Dämpfer denn schon mit Fox Kontakt aufgenommen?


----------



## Morrison (17. März 2005)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Canyon hat die Bikes gebaut und für gute Funktion gesorgt. Ein bisschen Vertrauen würde angepasster. Eigentlich müsste man Fox Druck machen. Doch hat Fox ein Support-Forum? Nein. Hat einer der Besorgten wegen den Dämpfer denn schon mit Fox Kontakt aufgenommen?



Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein. Ich muss mich doch als Kunde nicht mit Zulieferern eines Herstellers auseinandersetzen. Schließlich habe ich Canyon den Auftrag erteilt und nicht Fox. Das Problem muss Canyon lösen, nicht ich (wir)!

Wenn an meinem Auto die Benzinpumpe hinüber ist, geh ich doch auch nicht bei Bosch auf die Homepage und schilder denen mein Problem. 

Und was die "gute Funktion" der Canyon-Bikes anbelangt - die hängt eben nicht nur vom zweifelsfrei sehr guten Rahmen ab, sondern vom Gesamtpaket.

Also - keiner will hier Panik machen. Wir möchten einfach nur gerne erfahren, was nun die Konsequenzen aus den ersten Problemen mit den Dämpfern sind. Momentan ist die Situation doch noch recht komfortabel - die Bikes sind noch nicht ausgeliefert. Da macht es doch mehr Sinn, jetzt vorzusorgen, als am langen Ende eventuell eine Rückrufaktion am Ar... zu haben. Das verärgert die Kunden und kostet richtig Geld.

Wenn dieser Beitrag also erreicht, dass Canyon sich ein wenig intensiver mit der Problematik auseinandersetzt, ist das doch in Ordnung. Aber einfach zu sagen "der Dämpfer funktioniert bei kalten Temperaturen halt nicht so gut", ist mir ein bißchen wenig.


----------



## aemkei77 (17. März 2005)

Genau: Christian_74 hat recht, wass soll das ganze!?

Wartet mal ab bis ihr eure Bikes bekommt und hört auf mit der Panikmache.

Ausserdem: erstens kann Canyon nichts dafür, und zweitens nichts dagegen machen.

Ich bin mir sicher dass, wenn dann doch mal ein Teil  Probleme macht, Canyon sehr kulant reagiert.

Also ärgert lieber die Typen von FOX (und Manitou und Magura), die für die defekten Teile verantworlich sind, Canyon verbaut ja schließlich das, was IHR gewünscht habt (im Durchschnitt, bitte jetzt keine: ich hätte lieber ne German A gehabt und das Bike in Rosa lackiert, ausserdem nur 7,3 kg schwer).


----------



## aemkei77 (17. März 2005)

Morrison schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn an meinem Auto die Benzinpumpe hinüber ist, geh ich doch auch nicht bei Bosch auf die Homepage und schilder denen mein Problem.




Und wenn in der AutoBild die Benzinpumpe von nem Testwagen hin ist, regst dich dann auch beim Wagenhersteller auf, nur weil du auch so nen Wagen bestellt hast


----------



## Staabi (17. März 2005)

Hallo,

wir stehen mit FOX in Kontakt und arbeiten an einer Klärung der Sache. Noch habe ich aber keine konkreten Ergebnisse. Ich melde mich hier, wenn ich die Geschichte aufklären kann. Bis dahin empfehle ich den Hinweis, der auch im "Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy" steht: Keine Panik!  Wie Lutz schon schrieb, wir haben hier seit Monaten RP3 Dämpfer ohne jede Beanstandung im Betrieb.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## ChrHurek (17. März 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> .... Ich melde mich hier, wenn ich die Geschichte aufklären kann. ...



Gut das dieser Satz dasteht, sonst kommt der Torsten wieder und macht den Fred zu mit dem Hinweis. So hier ist nun dicht, Staabi hat ja seine Stellungnahme abgegeben.....


----------



## Lutz-2000 (17. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,
Ich verstehe eure Verunsicherung, aber falls man auf jeden Zeitschriften Test-mit panikartigen Kurzschlussreaktionen reagiert kommt man nicht weiter.
Auch ein Dämpfer verfügt über eine Einfahrzeit. Ein niegelnagelneuer Dämpfer zudem gefahren bei vermutlich kalten Temperaturen kann durchaus in der Einfahrzeit überdämpft in der Zugstufe reagieren. 
Um klarzustellen: Ich antworte hier im Forum aus der Perspektive eines Entwicklers und Konstrukteurs der seit x-Jahren nicht nur ein Schreibtischtäter ist ,sondern auch sehr viel auf anspruchsvollen Trails im Schwarzwald (Matschtests...) und auf unseren Haustrails am Comersee (beste Trails der Welt..)unterwegs ist. Alle Bikes werden von mir meinem Partner (und natürlich auch anderen Canyon Mitarbeitern ausgiebig in der Prototypenphase gefahren und getestet).Um mich herum türmen sich Berge von unterschiedlichsten Dämpfern und Gabeln welche ich immer wieder in meine aktuellen Lieblingsbikes einbaue und miteinander Vergleiche.
Wenn ich Aussagen treffe das ich selber mit meinen Vorseriendämpfern in den besagten Bikes keine negativen Fahreigenschaften festgestellt habe, ist das kein Schönreden sondern entspricht meinem subjektiven Fahrempfinden.
Mit verkaufstechnischen Dingen habe ich sowieso nichts am Hut, und wer mich und meine Vergangenheit kennt, weiß das ich kein Marketingfuzzi bin und Bike-Entwicklungen seit Jahrzehnten aus liebe zum Sport mache. Falls ich mich ernsthaft Bereichern wollte oder ein auch nur in ansätzen  luxuriöses Leben führen (aus  klassischer Sichtweise...)  wollte müsste ich sofort die Branche wechseln.
Grüße,
Lutz Scheffer


----------



## Col. Kurtz (17. März 2005)

@lutz: 

und ihr panikmacher dürft euch jetzt gerne in schweigen hüllen...


----------



## xysiu33 (17. März 2005)

Danke Canyon für die Reaktion.   

Ich und viele andere zukünftige glückliche Canyon-MTB-Besitzer freuen uns, daß zu erfahren. Eure Kompetenz möchte hier niemand in Frage stellen - das will ich hier mal klar machen. 

Mit Panik-Macher-Bezeichnungen kann ich gut leben. Sobald es nur ein wenig hilft, durch meine vielleicht übertriebene Sorge um mein Bike, die Schwierigkeiten oder eventuelle Probleme aus der Welt zu schaffen, ist es nur das, was ich erreichen wollte.

Außerdem kann ich langsam beim Warten auf mein neues Bike keine MTB-Bücher mehr lesen oder mein altes zu putzen - da muß man sich halt auch ein wenig Gedanken über mein neues Schmuckstück zu machen    

bitte klärt mich auf:



> Zitat von Lutz2000
> und auf unseren Haustrails am Comersee (beste Trails der Welt..)



wo sind die Trails? 

Vielleicht kann ich am Wochenende den Lutz dort treffen und den Fox-Dämpfer gleich testen  



> und ihr panikmacher dürft euch jetzt gerne in schweigen hüllen...



mach ich nicht !   

Gruß aus dem Ruhrpott

P.S. im neuen MTB-Magazin ist die Ruhrpott-Cross-Strecke beschrieben. Lade alle nach Wetter/Witten/Hattingen und Umgebung ein. Es lohnt sich. 

Vom 13 - 14. August 2005 findet 2. internationales Ruhrbike-Festival statt: mit Bundesligarennen und sehr abwechslungsreichem, konditionsintensivem und technisch anspruchsvollem Marathon statt. Nähere Infos folgen in Kürze. Jetzt schon den Link speichern:

http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/

(die Beschreibung betrifft noch das 1. Ruhrbikemarathon vom 2004 - bald folgen neue Infos )

Viel Spaß Leute 

Gruß


----------



## ow1 (17. März 2005)

Also Jungs, kommt wieder runter und freut euch auf eure Bikes. Und ihr könnt sicher sein: Ihr bekommt etwas vom Besten für euer Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (18. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe heute mit dem Europa-Manager von Fox gesprochen und wollte Euch nur kurz den aktuellen Stand geben, da ich am Montag unterwegs bin:

1) 
Der Defekt am RP3 Dämpfer beim "Mountain Bike" Test lag höchstwahrscheinlich an einer Charge defekter Dichtungen, die im Herbst 2004 kurzzeitig verbaut wurde. Um das jetzt 100% einzugrenzen werden wir den defekten Dämpfer aus dem Testbike an Fox zur Überprüfung senden. Der Dichungshersteller hatte wohl auf ein neues Kunstoff-Granulat umgestellt, das in Verbindung mit dem von Fox verwendeten Schmierstoff nicht standfest war. Effekt: die Dichtung wurde immer weicher bis dann irgenwann Luft aus der Hauptkammer entweichen konnte. Der Dämpfer ist dann nach dem Einfedern nicht mehr herausgekommen. Genau das ist ja im MB test passiert. Dieser Mangel wurde bei Fox recht schnell fest- und abgestellt. Der Dämpfer in unserem Testrad stammte aus einer Musterlieferung im letzten Herbst. Die Dämpfer für die Serienbikes schippern zur Zeit übers Meer und sind davon nicht betroffen. 

2) Die Kritik im Bike-Magazin: Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Frage des Setups (Luftdruck bzw. Sag, also dem Negativfederweg) Kombination mit kalten Aussentemperaturen. Der RP3 Dämpfer sollte mit nicht mehr als 25% Sag gefahren werden (genauso habe ich mein Bike übrigens auch abgestimmt). Das ist erheblich weniger als z.B. ein SPV-Dämpfer braucht. Wird der Fox mit deutlich zuviel Sag gefahren fühlt er sich überdämpft an. Hier möchte ich aber keine endgültige Aussage treffen, bevor Fox nicht mit den Redakteuren über das Setup der Testbikes und die Testbedingungen gesprochen hat. Tatsache ist auch hier wieder, wir hatten diese Woche Testfahrten mit Fox und haben verschiedene Dämpfer an unseren Bikes probiert. Eine überdämpfte Zugstufe konnten wir dabei nicht feststellen, genau wie an den Dämpfern die Lutz und ich schon länger an unseren Bikes fahren. Hier melde ich mich auch wieder, wenn es etwas neues gibt.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## gabelfox (19. März 2005)

Klingt plausibel, thx für die Info


----------



## xysiu33 (19. März 2005)

Danke Staabi     

Das nenne ich Service ! 

Gruß


----------



## Augus1328 (19. März 2005)

Mich betrifft`s zwar nicht, aber ich kann auch nur sagen:
klasse Service    Jetzt können sich die Leute wieder beruhigen.

Gruss
Oli, der heute in einem Monat Montagetermin hat


----------



## readymaker (19. März 2005)

find ich wirklich gut, wenn ihr uns hier aus erster hand über diese sache informiert 
es wird bestimmt alles gut werden.


----------



## Morrison (19. März 2005)

Hi Staabi, hi Lutz,

da ich ja mit meinem Beitrag diesen Stein ins Rollen gebracht habe, auch von meiner Seite aus vielen Dank für eure Mühe!

Es hört sich ja tatsächlich so an, als ob wir uns hier keine allzu großen Sorgen machen müssten und die Erklärung von Fox klingt tatsächlich plausibel.

Also - ich hoffe, ich bin euch nicht allzu sehr auf die Nerven gegangen und ihr könnt die Zweifel ein wenig nachvollziehen

Grüße aus dem Pott - Morrison


----------



## fone (19. März 2005)

vor allem ist es für die betroffenen sicher gut zu hören, dass sich auch fox intensiv mit der thematik auseinadersetzt. die werden das sicher nicht auf sich sitzen lassen. bin ja gespannt, ob und was in der bike dazu mal zu lesen sein wird. und wie fox das abwickelt, falls größere stückzahlen betroffen sind.

gruß
fone


----------



## Augus1328 (19. März 2005)

Was mich z.B. immer an der Bike oder an der Mountainbike stört, warum sich die Redakteure nicht selbst mal die Mühe machen den Grund solcher Probleme rauszufinden. Gerade wenn es so auffällig war wie an den Fox Dämpfern erwarte ich sowas geradezu von den Zeitschriften.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## druide1976 (19. März 2005)

Super das hier alles Hautnah mitzubekommen. Bin aber überzeugt das Staabi bzw. Canyon auch ohne dieses Forum der Sache nachgegangen wären, wir hätte halt nix davon mitbekommen.
Super Service hier von Canyon!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (19. März 2005)

Die zeitnahe Stellungnahme von Canyon hier im Forum zu aktuellen Themen
empfinde ich als sehr guten und informativen Service für den Canyonkunden.

Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüße nach Koblenz

TT


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. März 2005)

> Wenn an meinem Auto die Benzinpumpe hinüber ist, geh ich doch auch nicht bei Bosch auf die Homepage und schilder denen mein Problem.



Hallo erstmal,

Genau solche Leute braucht das Land, ich nämlich gehe auf die Homepage von Bosch, und erkläre Sachlich den Verlauf der Dinge, daß zum xmal ? das besagte Bauteil defekt gegangen ist. 

Und so wie Du gibt es tausende, die sich hier in Foren den Arsch aufreißen, einen Post nach dem anderen sich aus den Fingernägeln in die Tasten tippen, um ein Bauteil, (RP3) daß *IHR ALLE  *  noch gar nicht gefahren habt.  

Das entbehrt sich jeglicher Grundlage was ihr veranstaltet.
Wer das Lesen bemächtigt ist, ist Klar im vorteil.!!!!!
Hier wird doch ein Thread nach dem anderen geöffnet wegen angeblicher Fox-RP3 Dämpfer-Probleme, Leute reisst Euch mal zusammen, Fahrt wenn es soweit ist das besagte Teil auf eurer Hausstrecke-Singletrail, und gibt es dann Beanstandungen, dann bitte hier reinposten.

Ihr verlangt eine Stellungnahme von Canyon, was wenn doch aber warum????

Was soll das bitte schön, mein Gott, hab ich es hier mit aus-Pubertären Usern zu tun oder was wollt ihr Konkret, das soll verstehen wer will, ich nicht.



> Und was die "gute Funktion" der Canyon-Bikes anbelangt - die hängt eben nicht nur vom zweifelsfrei sehr guten Rahmen ab, sondern vom Gesamtpaket.



Hier vergleichst Du Äpfeln mit Birnen.

Dann schlag ich dir vor, mach dein Kaufvertrag rückgängig, kauf dir ein anderes Bike, wo deiner Meinung alles stimmt, vom Konzept Preisleistung, und von gaaanz wichtig Gesamtpaket.  
Viel Spaß beim suchen.


----------



## gabelfox (20. März 2005)

stonelebs12 schrieb:
			
		

> .....Das entbehrt sich jeglicher Grundlage was ihr veranstaltet.
> Wer das Lesen bemächtigt ist, ist Klar im vorteil.!!!!!
> Hier wird......



 Ja genau. Wer so richtig viel liest, hat auch weniger Probleme mit Satzbau, Interpunktion, Groß- und Kleinschreibung und dem ganzen schönen Rest der deutschen Grammatik.   Wir machen jetzt immer alles so wie du es willst. Super Beitrag!


----------



## Jubs (20. März 2005)

> Was soll das bitte schön, mein Gott, hab ich es hier mit aus-Pubertären Usern zu tun oder was wollt ihr Konkret, das soll verstehen wer will, ich nicht.


Also wenn Du das nicht verstehst, sollten wir uns überlegen, ob für die Pfälzer ein Extra-thread eröffnet werden sollte?


----------



## Morrison (20. März 2005)

Also mein lieber stonelebs12,

erstmal herzlichen Dank für die sachliche und durchaus konstruktive Kritik an meinem persönlichen Eintrag innerhalb dieses Forums.

Was auch immer Du sagst - ich denke, Du hast Recht. Aber dennoch möchte ich hier einmal Majestätsbeleidigung praktizieren. Du hast folgendes geschrieben:



			
				stonelebs12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer das Lesen bemächtigt ist, ist Klar im vorteil.!!!!!



Das ist ein wirklich respektabler Satz, aber dennoch denke ich, dass derjenige, der des Schreibens mächtig ist, auch nicht gerade schlecht dran ist. Darüber hinaus bin ich der Meinung, dass bei Dir auch einiges jeglicher Grundlage entbehrt (oder heißt es vielleicht "erdbeert???").

Nichts für ungut, aber da konnte ich einfach nicht wiederstehen...

Im Übrigen werde ich meine Bestellung nicht stornieren, weil Gesamtpaket gaanz wichtig und sicher nicht die schlechteste


----------



## Deleted 38566 (21. März 2005)

> gabelfox schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ja genau. Wer so richtig viel liest, hat auch weniger Probleme mit Satzbau, Interpunktion, Groß- und Kleinschreibung und dem ganzen schönen Rest der deutschen Grammatik.   Wir machen jetzt immer alles so wie du es willst. Super Beitrag!



@gabelfox,
Ich will hier gar nichts die Frage stellt sich an andere

Und es ist ja hier ein Öffentliches Forum, jeder kann seine Meinung kundtun aber wenn man sieht das hier andauernd gepostet wird über Probleme von Fox-Parts, die noch gar nicht im Handel bzw von denjenigen benutzt wurde   

@Morrison,
 
manchmal sind die Gedanken schneller und ne gute Tippse bin auch auch  nicht, den Schuh ziehe ich mir gerne an was solls gehört dazu  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwi (21. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar kein Canyon und werde demnächst auch keins besitzen, aber ich habe einen Fox RP3 in meinem Rad. Es ist ein 2003er Specialized Enduro, ich habe den Dämpfer vor 4 Wochen gekauft. Die Zugstufe ist ganz offen wesentlich gedämpfter als in meinem alten Float RL und hat schon die richtige Einstellung, ohne das ich das Rädchen einen Klick zudrehen müsste. Bei anderen Rädern kann das schon ein Problem sein, dort ist das ganze dann vielleicht zu zäh. Dann wurde schonmal etwas über defekte Dichtungen geschrieben. Nach ca. 10KM auf der ersten Fahrt ging der Dämpfer nicht mehr richtig auseinander. Zu Hause habe ich die Luft abgelassen, dabei hat er sich komplett zusammengezogen. Ich habe das Teil gerade von der Reparatur zurück bekommen und hoffe, dass er jetzt hält.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## peppaman (21. März 2005)

Morrison schrieb:
			
		

> Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein. Ich muss mich doch als Kunde nicht mit Zulieferern eines Herstellers auseinandersetzen. Schließlich habe ich Canyon den Auftrag erteilt und nicht Fox. Das Problem muss Canyon lösen, nicht ich (wir)!
> 
> Wenn an meinem Auto die Benzinpumpe hinüber ist, geh ich doch auch nicht bei Bosch auf die Homepage und schilder denen mein Problem.



sorry habe noch nicht bis zum Ende durchgehalten.


Reklamiert man im Winter sein Auto eigentlich beim Hersteller, weil er es im Juni mit Sommerreifen ausgeliefert hat....

Das Öl in Dämpfern und Gabeln schon mal temperaturbedingt auch mal etwas träge reagieren ist doch nicht unbekannt.
Für ein ordentliches Dämpfer Set-up wechseln die Einen die Federn, andere justieren Luftrduck und -kammern, drehen an Druck-/Zugstufen-Rädchen.


...UND NATÜRLICH WIRD AUCH DAS ÖL DEN VORLIEBEN UND/ODER TEMPERATUREN ANGEPASST.


ob zB bei einer Gabel die Stahlfeder gegen eine weichere/härtere getauscht wird, und/oder das Öl noch angepasst wird, unterscheidet sich nur im Aufwandund Preis.
Für ein optimales SetUp sind beide Optionen absolut normal.


Sollte Euer Problem also darauf beruhen, dass die Bikes 3mal über eine Testrunde, bei tiefsten Temperaturen geschoben wurden, brauchen wir hier nicht weiterzuweinen.


seltsam...auf der Canyon-Seite steht auch nicht: 
"Alles was sie über´s Biken wissen müssen finden Sie hier."

Frage mich ob schon Klagen laufen, weil die vodere Disc "so stark bremsen tut dass ich über den Lenker geflogen bin".


Hoffe es hat sich mittlerweile eine Lösung/Erklärung gefunden.

Lasst uns bitte nicht amerikanischer werden als es nötig ist.  (Ach der Kaffe ist heiss?)

Ride on
peppa

Das  passende Öl


----------



## druide1976 (9. April 2005)

Hab grad nochmal den Testbericht bei Bike Sport News über das ES9 gelesen

Zitat "Gabel und Hinterbau arbeiten feinfühlig und sind dank der gut funktionierenden Plattform-Dämpfung wippfrei"

soviel zu den testberichten. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe geht hier die Meinung vom RP3 zu 100% auseinander!!?!?!

Gruß
Druide


----------



## UralterNorweger (30. April 2005)

Ich habe seit einem Monat den RP3 an meinem Switchblade und bin vollauf damit zufrieden. 

Einzige Probleme bis jetzt: Der ProPedal-Schalter ist ziemlich lose und dessen Einklicken beim Fahren war bei mir gewöhnungsbedürftig. Zudem empfinde ich den Rebound generell als etwas langsam, ich lass ihn einfach auf Full-Fast eingestellt. 

Fox zufolge soll der Sag 25% des totalen Federweges beim RP3 nicht überschreiten, aber ich finde es besser, den psi zu finden, der mir erlaubt, den Federweg des Dämpfers voll auszunutzen, so dass der Gummiring ganz bis zum unteren Schaftende geschoben wird bei den grössten Sprüngen: Bei meinen (derzeitlichen) 76,5 Kg bedeutet das knapp unter 130psi.

Im übrigen kommt der RP3 auch gut bei anderen Benutzern weg.

Martin


----------

